
Uber closes pay gap by paying everyone equally - malandrew
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-reportedly-closes-gender-pay-gap/
======
tantalor
> bases pay on factors such as job level, function and location

So, not really "equally" at all because race/gender are not uniform across
those slices.

